# Windy day



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

It's been windy today, haven seen any but I've been looking around if there's any little fine feathered friends that need help.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Windy days during nesting season makes my stomache turn.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Really, why?

I think I can take a wild guess on this but I'm not going to say anything.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Windy days scare me! Before I brought my pigeons into the house, I used to let them fly free. I let them out on a windy day, and half an hour later they were desperately trying to stay grounded on the windowsill of our front picture window. Then they tried to fly up and over the house to their loft, and all were blown into the window, freaking out my cockatoo who was on her perch looking outdoors. I had to go outside and collect all three terrified pigeons from beneath our window. They were fine, just a bit embarrassed. No more windy days for them!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, Birdogg10, to get to the point, when a female pigeon is nesting, they tend to make it a habit to produce some mighty big,and foul odor droopings for several days. When the wind blows, it has a tendency to permeate the airspace just a tad bit more. 

***************************************************************
Insomniac, I agree with you! I took my pigeons from their aviary to their secured pigeon coop early this afternoon due to high winds.There was no reisiatnce from them neither to go in early.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Interesting stories...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

While I can't prove it, I'm almost positive that Squeaks had been hit by a car the day before I found him. The day was quite windy and he had a broken wing but managed to huddle off the street next to a Burger King drive thru curb (on the "safer" grass side). Since he was only about 30 days old, he could have been on a "training" flight. 

I'm glad I was "guided" to take the route on my walk that I did...would have been easy to go another way and completely miss him. 

Actually, I saw him at the beginning of my walk and only saw he was injured on my way back home about an hour or so later! 

Shi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

As BD10 said, very interesting...

As you may recall, I rescued Barbie Blue bar the day after we had tornado strength winds and heavy rain. 

The morning en route to work, I took an alternate route which is very unusual for me. I saw what I thought was an oily rag on the side of the road. I returned to re-check. I got out of the car, and there was this hurt pigeon. It didn't take much to get her, though she did out up a minimal fight. We gave her electrolye the first day, ACV the next day, and kept her on a heating pad for a couple of days. Bev removed a small rock she had embedded in her little head. 

Winds can cause problems...

or blessings.

It all depends on the outcome I suppose.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

That had to be a pretty strong wind, there have been some days where the wind makes it hard to get around in a car. The other day it was blwoing a trash can lid around, LOL.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yesterday I had on of my plexilgass sections on top of the flight pen. The wind knocked it down and it broke in 3 places. No good now. I thought it would have been ok to leave it there. I was wrong.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

What's plexiglass?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

From googles dicationary-
Plexiglass: Brand name for plastic sheets of various thickness used in residential and commercial glazing. It can be molded and is used in a variety of ways from display cases to windowpane installation.

There was to be 2 ring necks that nested on top of a neighbours outdoor light.

They lasted quite a while, one of them would always sit there so I expect they would have had eggs then we got up one morning, the nest and the birds had gone, wind obviously blew them away.

It's a shame they were lovely birds used to come and eat with ours I don't know where they went after that.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for telling me, sorry to hear about the 2 ring necks, when my brother and sisters were kids we used have a pair of turtle doves(mourning doves) that used to build a nest in some hanging plants on the balcony of our old house. Around the 4th time they stopped coming.

Oy, I wish had been around to see that!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It's been really windy here, too....Friday I came out of the store with one of those large plastic tubs and as I held up the lid to put in the car, a gust of wind came and caught the lid and literally lifted me up a bit lol. The birds don't seem to mind it, but they are more covered than usual since we've had sporadic sprinklings  . I notice the other animals act strangely when it's very windy, especially the dogs and cats.....notice it with people too, many people seem more nervous or edgy when it's very windy. Have no theory as to why lol. I wish all the free-fliers happy and lucky flying.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

My folks actually felt after shocks from an earth quake in Semi valley, CA back when we lived in the San Fernando valley 4 years ago. When we took my dog Sienna out for a walk the night of the quake she was acting real odd.(Same thing with my male betta fish, Ted), it wasn't long before felt the after shocks from the quake!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*A whole year with Rudy*

Just goin' slightly off topic but tthis Saturday is actually the day my folks brought home, Rudy!

we've had her for over a year now!

and have had Bentley for 2 years...


----------

